# Modding the Cooler Master Q500L



## jallenlabs (Feb 27, 2020)

I get bored with my rigs (and collect cases), so I swap cases pretty often on several of my pcs.  I haven't changed my main workstation's case in two years, so it was time for something new.  I have really modded a case in a while and wanted to do some real carbon fiber on it, so I wanted to start cheap with the case.  In comes Cooler Master's Q500L Atx pc case.  Its tiny for an atx case, which I like a lot.  It will fit all of my hardware as I have gone air cooling for this update. 

So I get the case and yeah, its cheap all right, but I do like it.  I like that it uses a plexi window instead of glass, has movable I/O and has some nice flat surfaces that I can cover with carbon veneer sheets (the real stuff).

First thing I did was take a dremel to the top 140mm opening I need and also the rear 120mm opening.  At this time, I should have cut the holes for the bottom fans as well, but I didn't, so when the carbon fiber comes, I will empty the case and do that.
I did add feet I stole from a Silverstone FT03 case which raises the pc another 3/4" off my desk.



As I use this PC on a daily basis, it had to be thrown together before the case was done.  Right now, I am using a Cooler Master Hyper 212 EVO with push pull Corsair fans.  That is getting replaced with a Noctua U12S in black.  When I order that, probably next week, I will order the carbon fiber sheets from Dragonplate Carbon too.  Then I will spend the weekend finishing up this simple mod.
Here's a pic of the inside of the case atm.


----------



## jallenlabs (Mar 21, 2020)

More holes!

Final look.


----------



## jallenlabs (Mar 25, 2020)

Couple more pics, almost finished.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 25, 2020)

Simple but effective. Needs dust filters though


----------



## jallenlabs (Mar 28, 2020)

I've never really liked dust filters.  They suffocate the intakes.  I don't mind using some canned air once and a while to clean it anyway.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Mar 28, 2020)

well thats your call. Ive always been a fan of demcifilter - extremely fine mesh and dont restrict airflow too much


----------



## KhaosKid (Jan 31, 2022)

Beautiful and functional mods you did there. The custom fan cut-outs are something I have personally wanted to do for a long time, as the small holes are very restrictive as anyone with this case knows. May I ask what your thermals are whilst gaming/ under load/@ idle, with these custom fan cut-outs?


----------

